# GZK Orange 0.66 review



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I can now safely offer a review of this latex guys, after trying it thoroughly! 
First of all, this thing is really strong stuff! I dont have a chrony, but I can judge and compare all the different latex I've tried to date, and this gzk latex is definitely fast and has excellent longevity.
My current set has 580 shots and NO tear. I don't know how many shots are left, but I expect more than 100. I will update the thread when the first sign of a tear appears.
I use 29cm of active length, for a 130-135cm draw. To be frank, I really cant meassure my draw length exactly, as I've decided to go by feel in all things slingshot, but the elongation is approximately 470%-475%, and it could be a bit less. In any case, this is a stiff elastic, so there is no point in elongating it any more.
With this active length, and a 15/10 taper, the draw weight is a bit more than I would like at my draw length, and power is....hand slappy.... not major hand slaps, I mean, they dont sting and they are comfortable to shoot with, but it is a clear indication that the bands overpower the 3/8 steel I am shooting.
These bands behave better tapered 13/10, which is the next taper I'll test when my current setup dies.
It is certainly stiffer than precise 3rd gen 0.7, which I cut 1cm shorter. 
All in all I am completely satisfied!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

will be interesting to see how you get on with the 13/10 taper


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

oldstevie said:


> will be interesting to see how you get on with the 13/10 taper


For purely target work and maximum accuracy at 10m, the 13/10 is superior, but I got used to the 15/10, increased my draw length, and I prefer the extra power for longer shots, even with a slight accuracy drop.


----------

